# Thermostat???



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

How many people have had to have their theremostat replace already and how much did it cost?

:wave:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I did mine a couple weeks ago but put it in myself. I just read a post on here recently where someone was quoted around $800 from the dealer. It isn't even close to being worth that. 

I would get the parts and bring them to an independent shop if you aren't comfortable doing it yourself. 


2006 Passat 2.0T
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake/New South Boost Gauge


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

I heard it sucks. I suppose getting a copy of the Bentley manual and reading through the process, you decide if its worth doing it on your own or having someone do it.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

My invoice was about 360 from the VW dealer I think, which was covered by my extended warranty company.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

najel said:


> My invoice was about 360 from the VW dealer I think, which was covered by my extended warranty company.


 That's a hell of a lot better than $800. I would agree that getting the bentley and deciding from there would be a good move. Having the manual helped save me time since you can't see the thermostat until you get in there. Without it I would have wasted time blindly taking off parts that I wouldn't have had to. 

The job sucks but isn't that bad. It's mostly disconnecting coolant pipes and hoses, which I hate doing. 


2006 Passat 2.0T
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake/New South Boost Gauge


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

:beer: 

How much did that parts cost?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got the thermostat from ECS. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Engine/Cooling/ES252671/

There is also a coolant temp sensor down there buried near the thermostat that was something like $20 that I replaced while I was in there. 

Don't forget to get some G12 coolant too. 




2006 Passat 2.0T
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake/New South Boost Gauge


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

:beer:


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

No problem. Good luck with it!


2006 Passat 2.0T
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake/New South Boost Gauge


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

I was quoted ~$600. I did it myself, and it does suck.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I was quoted $250-300 here in Canada at the dealership. $250 is reasonable I think. Still haven't done it yet since the Timing belt / water pump service was like $1500


----------



## valboeski (Aug 6, 2004)

I've had the part now for like 3 weeks! ElsaWin says you have to remove the alternator, did you?


----------



## valboeski (Aug 6, 2004)

bripab007 said:


> I was quoted ~$600. I did it myself, and it does suck.


 

I've had the part now for like 3 weeks! ElsaWin says you have to remove the alternator, did you?


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

Paid like $500 from a mechanic I trust. Fixed the problem, put over a 1000 miles on the car since repaired hasn't come back. 

Dropping the ride off at the dealer Wednesday morning to have all the recalls taken care of. Revision D recirculating valve should be here by Friday so I can install it (car's throwing a low boost code). 

When it rains it pours I guess. 

Good news is, the car isn't consuming oil like I thought it was.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

valboeski said:


> I've had the part now for like 3 weeks! ElsaWin says you have to remove the alternator, did you?


 I removed the alternator. That is the easy part. The hoses and pipes are what are a pain in the ass to get off. 




2006 Passat 2.0T
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake/New South Boost Gauge


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

azunderg said:


> Paid like $500 from a mechanic I trust. Fixed the problem, put over a 1000 miles on the car since repaired hasn't come back.



I'm curious if you had the coolant changed at the same time?


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

Barn01 said:


> I'm curious if you had the coolant changed at the same time?


not sure, but i took the car to VW to have recalls done = they broke my boost gauge had to pay the same shop that did the thermo to fix it = $100

camelback VW has broke something on my car everytime they've worked on it...


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

You might as well change it while you're in there. You will be draining most of it anyway. 


2006 Passat 2.0T
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake/New South Boost Gauge, eBay Climate Knobs, VCDS


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

valboeski said:


> I've had the part now for like 3 weeks! ElsaWin says you have to remove the alternator, did you?


Yes, I did remove the alternator. That part was actually not too bad. The worst of it was just getting your hands under the intake manifold to get at all the bolts, screws, clips, etc. to get the old 'stat out and the new 'stat in.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

bripab007 said:


> Yes, I did remove the alternator. That part was actually not too bad. The worst of it was just getting your hands under the intake manifold to get at all the bolts, screws, clips, etc. to get the old 'stat out and the new 'stat in.


Is anything easier to get from underneath or is working at it from the top the best approach?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

You will be underneath to disconnect the throttle pipe from the intercooler but thats about it. Good luck!


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

It wasn't the coolant. I tried swapping out the green and replacing with G12 and the Code came back. Also the sensor was replace but the code came back after a day.

So on the weekend I bit the bullet and replaced the thermostat. What a PITA job on my A3 but in the end everything is working fine now and temp sits perfectly in the middle of the gauge.

There are lots of tips I could give someone that wants to do this. So if any of you want to change this part be aware it's not fast or easy. If you don't like getting your hands dirty and don't have patients then just take it to the dealer haha.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Barn01 said:


> It wasn't the coolant. I tried swapping out the green and replacing with G12 and the Code came back. Also the sensor was replace but the code came back after a day.
> 
> So on the weekend I bit the bullet and replaced the thermostat. What a PITA job on my A3 but in the end everything is working fine now and temp sits perfectly in the middle of the gauge.
> 
> There are lots of tips I could give someone that wants to do this. So if any of you want to change this part be aware it's not fast or easy. If you don't like getting your hands dirty and don't have patients then just take it to the dealer haha.


I'm deciding whether to do this, also. I'm about to buy the Bentley manual. I've already removed the alternator once before, so not worried about that. Did you use one of the VW/Audi hose clamp removal tools? Sounds like you removed the intercooler pipe. Any other tips would be appreciated.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

I got my car on jack stands as we speak.. and yes it does SUCK!

I ended up stripping a Torx 25 screw which holds a metal bracket which holds a metal pipe which goes to the front of the thermo... I finally used a dremal to cut a ---- on it and used a flat head to take it off.

If your going to do the job yourself.. buy the bentley manual.. I have the software (B6 Passat dont have the book.. only S*7% software version). I suggest this tool for the hose clamps...

http://www.amazon.com/Astro-Pneumat...=1349778105&sr=8-3&keywords=hose+clamp+pliers

JT


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

x9t said:


> I got my car on jack stands as we speak.. and yes it does SUCK!
> 
> I ended up stripping a Torx 25 screw which holds a metal bracket which holds a metal pipe which goes to the front of the thermo... I finally used a dremal to cut a ---- on it and used a flat head to take it off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Just ordered the pliers and the manual on Amazon. If my son is helping me, I'll get him to shoot some photos and try to post a DIY.


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

dreaminga3 said:


> I'm deciding whether to do this, also. I'm about to buy the Bentley manual. I've already removed the alternator once before, so not worried about that. Did you use one of the VW/Audi hose clamp removal tools? Sounds like you removed the intercooler pipe. Any other tips would be appreciated.


I didn't need any hose removal tool. The lower induction hose and the lower T-stat hose are on with molded clip clamps. All you need is pliers or a screw driver to pull the clip open. The upper induction hose is a worm clamp. The upper T-stat hose is a pressure clip that I uses vise grips to take on and off. And the mid t-stat hose is held on with a retaining screw beside the port.

Tip. You have to remove the idler pulley to get the alternator out. There's a bolt under the swing arm so it needs to be pulled with a 17mm open end while you undo it. Make it your first of the 3 bolts. 

You need to remove or at least drop the fan assy to give you space to work. It's 4 torx and easy.

You need to undo a triple square holding a bracket on so that you have space to move the solid pipe going into the middle of the T-Stat. That pipe is a PITA.

I lost about 2l of fluid during the change out so have some g12 on hand.


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

I did not remove or drop the fan assembly to complete this job, but I'm sure it would've helped.


----------



## cvincent78 (May 9, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ob-Thermo-Stat-Non-Divided-Toothed-Belt-Cover

I just did it. It was easy. Only hoses that you have to take off are the ones to drain the coolant and the ones that go into the thermostat. All I did was remove the two triple-squares that hold the metal pipes rigidly. They tell you to remove the pipes completely I think, or something overkill like that. I'm pretty sure I did the bare minimum and it worked out great.


----------

